# The "ear" slingshot



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

I like simple things, nothing fancy and this one was ready in 30 min :thumbsup:

I used the measurement of the "gazza ladra" but I needed an "ear"  for my thumb

Take care Guys!

Volp


----------



## FermentedPickle (Mar 7, 2016)

That is a pretty cool little frame, good job!


----------



## d3moncow (Aug 29, 2014)

Looks good! The 'ear' is a good idea.


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

FermentedPickle said:


> That is a pretty cool little frame, good job!


Thanks!!! 



d3moncow said:


> Looks good! The 'ear' is a good idea.


good for your thumb and like this the slingshot can hear the sound of the target :rofl:

thanks!! take care bud


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Clean, simple, elegant....I like it too. And 30min, impressive. It takes me longer then that to find the tools in my shop when I want to build something.

What material did you use?


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

Hmmm.. nuthin fancy huh? And I bet all those cool holes are just to cut down on weight, right? 

I like the ear.. great slingshot!


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

brucered said:


> Clean, simple, elegant....I like it too. And 30min, impressive. It takes me longer then that to find the tools in my shop when I want to build something.
> 
> What material did you use?


I used a simple little piece of hdpe

Thanks a lot for your comment my friend



honorary pie said:


> Hmmm.. nuthin fancy huh? And I bet all those cool holes are just to cut down on weight, right?
> 
> I like the ear.. great slingshot!


The holes are for the summer that is coming, ventilation system for my hand :rofl: :rofl:

Thanks!


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

Ahhhhh, hand ventilation!!! Why aren't you marketing this?!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

*Sweet little chix a pea shooter..Dang nice my friend*

*OM*


----------



## grappo73 (Dec 15, 2015)

I think is very very nice


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Cool


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

It's incredible how everything you do around slingshot world, it appears so easy.
It's a very nice slingshot and the ventilation system for summer is an ingenious idea  you can copy rigth it 
Grande socio!


----------



## JediMike (Jan 1, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## frailuco (Jun 9, 2013)

Ahora solo queda probarlo espero pronto tu video ,Saludos Pablo


----------



## DEDO (Aug 24, 2015)

Ciao socio, i have the same problem, that you solved so easy. If you don't have problem for this, i'm thinking to copy your idea. Cheers


----------



## nike (Oct 26, 2013)

Congratulation :violin:


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

The van Gogh, perhaps! :naughty:


----------



## fsimpson (May 13, 2014)

great stuff as usual . how do the bands attach ?? , top slot ?


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I'm like you I like simple. You could always have it in your left pocket, a few marbles in the right. Just a few seconds away from a bunch of fun . really nice little shooter. Five stars!!!


----------



## Slinglots (Feb 19, 2016)

Very cool!! wish I could make one that quick!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Seems Earrational  Way to go Volp


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I really like small frames, but sometimes the pouch comes Back and just clobbers my thumb! I'm goosey for the next several shots. The ear would stop that. I'm going to make some modifications today. Thanks for the idea!!!


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

What a lovely slingshot . . . it is not simple at all!

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

honorary pie said:


> Ahhhhh, hand ventilation!!! Why aren't you marketing this?!


 :rofl: hahaha

:wave:



oldmiser said:


> *Sweet little chix a pea shooter..Dang nice my friend*
> 
> *OM*


thanks a lot my Friend!!!



grappo73 said:


> I think is very very nice


Grazie Grappo!



E.G. said:


> Cool


 :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Genoa Slingshot said:


> It's incredible how everything you do around slingshot world, it appears so easy.
> It's a very nice slingshot and the ventilation system for summer is an ingenious idea  you can copy rigth it
> Grande socio!


Sei troppo buono socio!!! 

Un'abbraccio!



JediMike said:


> Very nice!


thanks brother



frailuco said:


> Ahora solo queda probarlo espero pronto tu video ,Saludos Pablo


Es verdad Frailuco, solo queda probarlo! el video.........pronto! 

Ciao amigo



DEDO said:


> Ciao socio, i have the same problem, that you solved so easy. If you don't have problem for this, i'm thinking to copy your idea. Cheers


Go for it!!!  vai tranquillo socio, prova "l'orecchia" 



nike said:


> Congratulation :violin:


thanks!!!



devils son in law said:


> The van Gogh, perhaps! :naughty:


music....music! 

Thanks bud


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi Volp, You just made my day with this slingshot  Iconic piece!


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

fsimpson said:


> great stuff as usual . how do the bands attach ?? , top slot ?


You are right! the top slot would be the best way! For now I just tried it tyieng the bands.....but perhaps I will do it top slot.

Thanks a lot!!! I am that you enjoyed!



Ibojoe said:


> I'm like you I like simple. You could always have it in your left pocket, a few marbles in the right. Just a few seconds away from a bunch of fun . really nice little shooter. Five stars!!!


We are in the same page!!  I agree with everything you said!

Thanks my friend



Slinglots said:


> Very cool!! wish I could make one that quick!


Well, I could because I did it at work and all the tools are ready 

Take care



Can-Opener said:


> Seems Earrational  Way to go Volp


haha Earrational......the perfect way to be to be able to live in this crazy world 

Thanks my Can-Opener I am happy that you liked it!



Ibojoe said:


> I really like small frames, but sometimes the pouch comes Back and just clobbers my thumb! I'm goosey for the next several shots. The ear would stop that. I'm going to make some modifications today. Thanks for the idea!!!


Have a good day at work with your modifications!!!!! You will love it!

thanks



Peter Recuas said:


> What a lovely slingshot . . . it is not simple at all!
> 
> :wave: :wave: :wave:


Thanks!!!!!!!

Take care my friend


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Tremoside said:


> Hi Volp, You just made my day with this slingshot  Iconic piece!


I can't handle this compliment from you!!! an honor!!!

Thanks man!!!


----------



## Rip-van-Winkelholz (May 7, 2015)

:wub:



Rip


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Nice idea Volp. Here is a similar version that Onyx is trying to source from China, but for now, is not available for export.*


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

Great thing, that ear, indeed - so simple and practical.

Once I had the idea to insert a coin at that place but never put this idea through..

Well done!!

jazz


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Rip-van-Winkelholz said:


> :wub:
> 
> 
> 
> Rip


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:



Mr. Monkeynipples said:


> *Nice idea Volp. Here is a similar version that Onyx is trying to source from China, but for now, is not available for export.*


Very super nice slingshot from china!

The "ear" is a very nice and comfortable thing. 

Thanks my Friend



jazz said:


> Great thing, that ear, indeed - so simple and practical.
> 
> Once I had the idea to insert a coin at that place but never put this idea through..
> 
> ...


A insert coin....!!! wow, I can imagine it! and it is already cool in my head! Do it! 

I am always searching a support for my thumb, a lot of times if the slingshot was super slippery or without a place to put my thumb, I just used a plastic strap to put around the fork using the not connector as support :thumbsup:

Take care!! and Thanks!!


----------



## ImEggscellent85 (Mar 3, 2015)

Haha that's cool love the ear brace

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

How fast you are at making frames! Que rapida. Nice frame too, hip pocketable. Great job as always!


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

ImEggscellent85 said:


> Haha that's cool love the ear brace
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


  :thumbsup:



Chuck Daehler said:


> How fast you are at making frames! Que rapida. Nice frame too, hip pocketable. Great job as always!


Gracias amigo!!

hasta pronto


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Que chulada !!!! :rofl: con ventilación B) .

Exquisito Master , :battle:


----------

